# 2007 Dodge Ram Needs A Leveling Kit



## GreyGoose (Jul 26, 2008)

Ive got a 07 ram 1500 4x4

I need the dodge boys to give me some help with finding the best leveling kit for my truck: 

Im looking for 2" for the front only.

Im not going to go with any bigger tires of right now. But now i have 305/55/20 Nitto 

I dont really understand the ready lift, But i have looked at some Front shock spacer level kits. Any of you dodge guys have some ideas? or have one of the kits? and know someone in the area that can install. Im in the Sugar Land area.......

Thanks yall


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

That ready lift spacer looks pretty good. I helped a buddy put something similar on his 2500. IMO the billet spacers are better than the poly spacers.

All this spacer does is add 2" between the coil spring and the coil bucket. If you are mechanically inclined you could install this in one afternoon.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

The 1500 have the ifs and I'm not sure how they lift them. You can use the torsion bars to lift the 2ins like I did on mine.
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

GreyGoose said:


> I dont really understand the ready lift, But i have looked at some Front shock spacer level kits. Any of you dodge guys have some ideas?


Get the coil spacers. They mount on top of the coils. With air tools it can be done in less than 2 hours in your garage with several beer breaks. If you don't want to do that, take it into a shop. Just look at the 2-4 big brand names and shop for the best deal. They are all virtually the same in quality.

Want me to level with _you_ though? Get a Ford...JK, sorta :biggrin:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I've used spacers several times, in fact used them on my current F250. Spacers aren't bad, keep the stock ride, but sometimes the ride can be improved by replacing the stock spring with something like a 2 inch lift PROGRESSIVE RATE spring. Gives a better ride while actually improving the overall suspension movement. Will probably replace my front spacer blocks with a 2" progressive rate spring. Doesn't cost much more than spacers and installation time almost identical.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not sure about the 07 but my 03 spacers will not work!!! Manly because of the lack of coil springs!!!!
I believe that the 07 1500 has the same ifs (independent front suspension). If this is the case you will not have any coils just a shock. 
If you try and just put taller shocks you will have to change the the 1/2 shafts along with many other parts. 
The easiest thing is to jack the front end up climb under it and tighten the the bolts on the torsion bars pushing the truck up.

I did this to my truck pulled the front end up 5ins and put a 2ins blocks on the back. Took me like 3 hours and ran about 30$.
Truck rides just like it did have had no problems with tire wear and can go up to 315s now.
The other way will run about 2,500$ to get a lift. The front end has to be changes out.
I could be wrong like I said I have an 03.
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## GreyGoose (Jul 26, 2008)

Im looking at the Bilstein 5100 series ride height adjustable shocks, these look like a winner, about $100 for each shock and has the coil spring and ride hight aswell.

http://www.bilsteinus.com/fileadmin/...WebArticle.pdf


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Those are very popular with many positive reviews. I don't think you could go wrong with them. I don't have any personal experience with them since I went with coil spacers due to the cost difference. But again, I don't have a Dodge.

Best of luck.


----------

